# Bike Storage in an RV



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

Thinking of buying a 25-27' C Class RV. My wife loves traveling but not into Mountain Biking. We fly a lot but she also likes traveling by road. You see things during a drive otherwise missed when you fly.
I want a way to bring the bikes that don't clutter the inside of the RV. My preference would be some sort of rear rack that is covered for both security fom theft and protect from the elements during the drive. Saw an equiment container that mounts to the rear Reese hitch at an RV Show once, but didn't get a brand name.
Any ideas, pictures, recommendations?


----------



## RalphL (Jan 14, 2004)

I used to own a 20' Mini-Winnie class C that I used on a number of bike related trips. I always kept my bikes inside, usually stowed in the cab-over sleeping area, laying on their sides. I had enough room in mine for two bikes that way. There are hitch mounted aluminum boxes available like this one http://www.motorcyclecarrier.net/cargo_carrier_interstater.html and I think thule makes a polypropolene model, but I would be skeptical as to the security of plastic. The alu boxes are nice but they tend to be expensive. Most run over $500. I've also seen folks put a regular hitch mounted bike rack like a Sport Rack, with the locking arms, then run a big-a$$, case hardened chain thru both wheels and around the frame, and attach to the bumper or frame of the RV, locked with a good padlock. Then they get a zip cover made from vinyl or pvc to protect the bikes from the weather. I don't know whether you'd want to risk your Turner out back like that or not, but it is an option.


----------



## KleinCrazy (Apr 21, 2004)

How about the FunMover series.

http://www.crestwoodrv.com/funmover.htm

Or the Freedom Models

http://www.coachmenrv.com/products/freedom/freedom.htm

I think all builders now have something like this.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

A lot of the newer RV's have huge outside compartments,I was able to fit a bike easily if I took off one pedal and the front wheel.I also hauled them on a receiver rack but they were always dirty and some rack manufacters won't warranty a broken rack if it is attached to an RV.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

*My Findings....*

I've been living in my RV full time for about a year (want to guess what I got in the divorce?), so bike storage is something I've been dealing with for awhile. Even the biggest RV's storage compartments will not fit a bike without major disassembly. Your only real options are:

1. Receiver Hitch Rack. Secure, but can be expensive, but if you have a receiver hitch on your car, can be used when not in RV.

2. Cheap little bike rack that hangs on ladder on backs of most RV's. Easy, $30 or so, you can cable lock it through bumper or receiver hitch for security.

3. Put the bikes on top. Many RV's have storage on roof. Not easy to get to, but it's out of sight of most folks.

4. Front mount bike rack. Seems like it would catch lot's of bugs.

I used method #2. I would have used a receiver type rack, but I was towing a car so the receiver was taken. I drove across the country and all around Florida for several months with no problems. The bikes never seemed to get any road grime on them, plus I could keep my eye on them with my rear monitor. When parked for awhile I just bungeed a tarp over the bikes for rain protection. I currently use the rack to store my old bike on. New bike stays in the car.

Good luck,

Russel


----------



## mtnbikerbill (Feb 1, 2004)

*Towed Pickup*



Cucucachu said:


> Thinking of buying a 25-27' C Class RV. My wife loves traveling but not into Mountain Biking. We fly a lot but she also likes traveling by road. You see things during a drive otherwise missed when you fly.
> I want a way to bring the bikes that don't clutter the inside of the RV. My preference would be some sort of rear rack that is covered for both security fom theft and protect from the elements during the drive. Saw an equiment container that mounts to the rear Reese hitch at an RV Show once, but didn't get a brand name.
> Any ideas, pictures, recommendations?


We full timed (lived in our RV) for 3 years and towed a small 96 Nissan P/U with a large camper shell. The truck cost $6000, 3 yrs old, stripper model, and had $7500 of bikes in it. We had a large diesel pusher so towing was very easy and my bikes were safe, dry and secure, and I could un-hitch the truck and drive to remote trail heads. If you can find an older compact truck with a shell on it, its a great way to go. Check and see how much your RV can tow, don't just believe the dealer (they lie!)


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*How about a trailer?*

Go to www.letsgoaero.com and check out their trailers. Totally enclosed and lockable. Went to Moab last week with a friend who has one and I was impressed with it. Room for 5 bikes and a bunch of other stuff packed around them. They also have a hitch mount carrier (enclosed) that has a 2 bike capacity.


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

*Thatz the ticket!*

Thanx Nater. Its expensive $1389, but will serve the purpose. I think thats what I saw at an RV Show one time.


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

*Lemme see here*

This is how we load our bikes. Mind you there are about 7 or 8 of us, so we can't get them all on the rack...


----------

